# Cheapest best place to buy rabbit toys?



## canadagirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I want to buy all my rabbits toys for Christmas. Where is the best/cheapest place to shop online for rabbit stuff? I am canadian so stores in Canada or ones with reasonable shipping to Canada is a bonus. I have had good luck with Horseloverz, but they dont have a cheap shipping deal on right now and I am not sure if their prices are better than others. I intend to buy 34 toys so thats why I am trying find the best deal.


----------



## kkiddle (Dec 3, 2011)

Always try amazon.com, but it might take a while to search for "rabbit toys" on there; they have quite the selection (watch out for low quality items, really read the reviews) and offer free shipping if you're a prime member (students can get a 1 year membership free if you're a student and interested). 

Two other sites that I recommend are: 

Leith Petwerks - they offer shipping to Canada that's the same as the U.S. Make sure you check though! I ordered one of their bunny villas for Christmas, and couldn't be happier (we'll see if he likes it though ;] ).

Rabbit Stop - They're also in the U.S and ship by United States Postal Service. Watch out for toys on this site that are cheaper on others, say amazon; but overall I've had good experiences with them. 

I know it's harder to find rabbit toys in North America because they're not really known as indoor pets like in other places. Good luck!

p.s: Here's a list of things that I ordered for Cheeto for Christmas:

http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=MS910

http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=BB805

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018CG40O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001LUH8YE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

to name a few =)


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 3, 2011)

And be sure to save the boxes the toys came in for rabbit caves.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 3, 2011)

We bought all kinds of toys, but the things ours liked the most: paper bags, cardboard boxes, apple branches, and paper roller tubes.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 4, 2011)

The baby section of walmart is also good for hard platic baby toys, like the teething rings.

You can also go to a craft store to get a few basic supplies and make toys. Sissal or hemp rope, lerge bells, and wooden shapes. Put them together for wonderful tossing possibilities. Elmer's school glue is safe for putting wood pieces together that might get chewed later.

Look around your house from a bun's perspective, so many things you already have could be put to a fun use. Oatmeal box with the ends cut off, a treat in the middle, then stuff with wads of balled up paper. A great project for any bun 

Oh, and you are in Canada, so a plastic box filled with snow should be easy for you to get! Makes a bit of a mess, but they have so much fun it's worth the mopping later.


----------



## KrisandSoup (Dec 4, 2011)

Your sock drawer. Soup loves to play with socks.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 5, 2011)

OMG! Gary loves socks too! I have a small basket of unmatched socks. He feels it is his personal mission to pull every sock out of the basket and give it a home under the dresser (his burrow). When I do laundry I have to pull them all out to look for mates.


----------



## KrisandSoup (Dec 6, 2011)

Soup does the same thing! She'll grab em and throw em around. She liks to go under the dresser. She loves it under there. She's really bad at taking socks!


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 6, 2011)

My Layla loves the Rabbit chew mobile and sits under it spinning it around and chewing all the ropes off... She also likes the willow shaped like a carrot, and cat jingly balls. Other favorites are 6 pack beer holders stuffed with hay, toilet paper tubes with some paper left to throw it by, and cardboard boxes to dig at/shred. 

Here is the mobile I got her that's mostly in-tact now..
http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/shop_image/product/03dea2f51c2725c422a575442570eee7.jpg


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 7, 2011)

Yesterday I gave Honey a 4-ft piece of brown paper that was box packing & she spent a lot of the day tearing it, moving it around, etc.


----------

